# 1971 Murray Wildcat 3 speed



## bobbystillz (Apr 1, 2019)

With his sister...


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice,My 1st new bike was a Murray,almost identical to this one......
http://www.nostalgic.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/1968-Murray-F1-Eliminator-01.jpg


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 1, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Nice,My 1st new bike was a Murray,almost identical to this one......
> http://www.nostalgic.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/1968-Murray-F1-Eliminator-01.jpg



Awesome! That is one of my favorite frame/guard styles.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2019)

It was cool,I was 8. I loved it,especially the pink,lol!


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 1, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> It was cool,I was 8. I loved it,especially the pink,lol!




Pink is the best! Waiting for the right bike to come along so I can use this...


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2019)

cool!


----------



## unregistered (Apr 1, 2019)

Dang, I had the matching paint girls a few years ago... robbed the mint Schwinn kool lemon banana seat and tall sissy off and tossed the rest. You would’ve been a great home for it!


----------

